#  Vorstellungen >   hallo >

## silvia

hallo zusammen bin heute das erste mal 
auf so einer seite ich hoffe das ich genügend ratschläge 
hir bekommen kann
Lg silvia :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich möchte dich hier mal herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Für was brauchst du denn Ratschläge.  
Brauchst hier nur deine Fragen in der richtigen Kategorie einstellen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich sicher immer einer finden wird der dir helfen kann.  
Also fühl dich wohl hier

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo   ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im PF.net.  Ich wünsche dir immer eine passende Antwort  auf deine Fragen und für uns wünsche ich mir * *jede Menge GUTE Beiträge...*  gruß Schubser

----------


## nickie

Hallo und herzlich willkommen und unserer netten Runde.  
Wir hoffen du kannst hier Rat, Verständnis und Spass finden.  
Liebe Grüße Nickie   :shine2:

----------


## silvia

hallo zusammen danke 
ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus wie ich jemanden antworten oder danken soll 
muss mir hir alles mal durch lesen 
Lg silvia :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## silvia

danke

----------


## silvia

danke sun

----------


## silvia

danke nickie

----------


## StarBuG

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum 
Ich wünsche dir viele Antworten auf deine Fragen 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Brava

Hallo Silvia
Willkommen hier im Forum

----------


## lucy230279

hallo silvia, 
ich schließ mich meinen vorrednern an und begrüße dich ganz herzlich :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo Silvia, 
auch von mir ein herzliches hallo  :Peinlichkeit: ) 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Falke

:hearts_mouth: @silvia, 
Weg´
wieder zurück
eh kommt mir bekannt vor
Herzlich  :hearts_mouth:  willkommen im Forum und bald wieder in BW 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## silvia

hallo zusamen 
danke

----------

